# dankung tubing, 3/8" steel ammo?



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi all, I was just wondering what size Dankung tubing could accept a 3/8" steel ball bearing for ball in tube method. 50/80 maybe? I tried theratubes, but just couldn't warm up to them much. Any help. Thanks.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

2040 looped works really well. I know some members have even shot 2040 singles with success using 3/8 steel.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

JTslinger said:


> 2040 looped works really well. I know some members have even shot 2040 singles with success using 3/8 steel.


He asked for a ball in a tube method, not for 3/8 best performance  i was about to write the same 

3/8 is very big (if not too big) for a ball in a tube method..


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I assumed he was wanting to shoot 3/8 steel. .

I do agree that trying to use 3/8 in a tube for ball and tube will be challenging.


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

I've done it with red and blue theratube with decent results, but I believe Chinese tubes are a little snappier with better overall performance. By the way guys...he...is a she. That's me :wave:


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

My apologies for getting the gender wrong. You are correct in stating that Chineese tubes are snappier.


----------

